# كنائس بالعراق



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

.​ 








​ 











​ 



































​


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

​ *دير قرنطل ( جبل التجربه )* 
اقدم لكم الموضوع التالي عن الدير المسيحي ​ 
 دير قرنطل ( جبل التجربه )
 
 وا لذي له اهمية كبيرة عند المسيحيين​ 
 
ومكان وجوده في فلسطين مدينة اريحا 
 اقدم مدينة في العالم

​*تم  بناء الدير فوق الكهف الذي اقام فيه السيد المسيح  الملكة  هيلانة اْول من فكر في المحافظة على قدسية المكان حيث قامت علية تشيدا  قديما منذ عام 325 ميلادي.**تأسس هذا الدير على يد الأرشمندريت افراميوس سنة 1892 ميلادي ثم جدد عدة مرات.**.**يشرف على الدير راهب يوناني تجاوز الستين من العمر .*
*يشاهد  الزائر للدير مجموعة من الكهف حوالي 30-40 على المنحدرات الشرقية للجبل سبق  أن سكنها الرهبان اما باقي الدير وكأنة معلق في الهواء بصورة تبدو غريبة  من غرائب هذا العالم الواسع *






*

*










*

*






*

* 


*

*





*

*

*

*








*

*

*

*

*

*


*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*


*

*

*

*





​


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*دير القديس يوحنا الحبيب*

































ايقونة والدة الاله، وهي احدى الايقونات الخمس اللواتي قمن برسمهن القديس يوحنا اللاهوتي وهي موجودة في دير رؤياه الالهية











*ايقونة والدة الاله، وهي احدى الايقونات الخمس اللواتي قمن برسمهن القديس يوحنا اللاهوتي وهي موجودة في دير رؤياه الالهية*







*كنيسة الالهام الالهي -  باتموس   المقدسة*


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*المجد  للرب
http://www.el7aiaelabadia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31946 نمو شجره وتتخذ شـكل الصليب
 
في عام 1997  نبتت 
الشجره على شكل صلب 
في احد منازل مدينة الناصرة 
وها هي ما زالت في نفس  الحجم وبازدياد  أوراقها دون اصفرار
 وقال رب العائلة الذي رفض الافصاح عن  اسمه
 أن الشجرة  موجودة منذ سنين وزارها كل من قداسة بطريرك الكنيسة  الكاثوليكية  والمطارنة.
وكل من شاهد الشجرة شعر بالإيمان الكبير والعظيم  بالسيد المسيح  وبقوة رب المجد




*


*



*


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

​منطقة مارمينا الأثرية

​*منطقة  مارمينا  الأثرية*​
​
*



*​
​
​
​
*شفاء ابنة ملك              القسطنطينية من الجذام والعثور على جسد مار مينا :*​
*             ذاع خبر المكان حتى صار ينبوع بركة واستشفاء لكل داء. واشتهر   حتى بلغ              أقاصي الأرض . وسمع به ملك القسطنطينية وكانت له أبنه   وحيدة مصابة بمرض              الجذام ، فأرسلها مع حاشيتها الى مصر  لتنال  الشفاء .*​
*             وصلت الأميرة إلى مريوط ، وأخذت من التراب وبللته بالماء ووضعته على              جسدها ، وقضت ليلتها في ذلك المكان ،*​
*  فظهر لها القديس وعرفها بنفسه وطلب منها أن تحفر في هذا المكان فستجد جسده ,*​
*  ولما استيقظت وجدت أنها قد شفيت تماما .*​
*             فاستدعت الجند وأمرتهم بحفر المكان ، فعثرت على جسد القديس ،   فأرسلت              إلى والدها تخبره , ففرح كثيرا وبنى مزارا فوق القبر (   كنيسة صغيرة ) .*​
​
*



*​
​
*كنيسة الأنبا              اثناسيوس الرسولى :*​
*             التمس أهالي الإسكندرية ومنطقة مريوط من القديس " أثناسيوس   الرسولى              البطريريك العشرين " بناء كنيسة كبيرة تسع الزائرين .   فلم يتمكن البابا              اثناسيوس - بسبب ما تعرض له من اضطهاد   الحكام الأريوسيين - من بناء              الكنيسة الا في عهد الإمبراطور "   جوفيان " ( 363 - 364 م ) .*​
*             وقد شيدت الكنيسة غاية في الجمال وزينت بالرخام الثمين ، وأقيم   أسفلها              سردابا ليوضع فيه رفات القديس ، وكرست الكنيسة بحضور   مجمعا من أساقفة              مصر وكان ذلك في اليوم الأول من شعر أبيب   حوالى عام 373 م .*​
​
*



*​
*



*​
​
*



*​
​
*كنيسة الأنبا ثاؤفيلس بمريوط :*​
​
*بعد مرور عدة سنوات أى فى حكم الملكين "              أركاديوس ، وانوريوس " ابنى الملك " ثيؤدوسيوس الكبير " *​
*             توجه البابا ثاؤفيلس الثالث والعشرون ( 385 - 412 م ) للأحتفال   بعيد              الشهيد مار مينا يوم 15 هاتور، فرأى ما تعانيه أعداد   الزائرين الغفيرة              من المشقة بسبب الزحام حيث ضاقت بهم الكنيسة   ، واضطرار الكثيرين الوقوف              خارجها .*​
*             فكتب الى الملك  اركاديوس . فأمر الملك ببناء كنيسة فسيحة   وجعلها              واحدة مع الكنيسة التى بناها القديس اثناسيوس ،*​
*             وعندما أكملها البابا ثاؤفيلس ، جمع مجمعا من الأساقفة وأراخنة   مصر              وكرسوها بالمجد والكرامة ، فى يوم 15 بؤؤنة .*​
​
*             اتم تزيينها البابا تيموثاوس السادس عشر ( 458 - 480 م ) وبنى معمودية              كبيرة فى الطرف الغربى منها .*​
​
*



*​
​
​
​
*تأسيس مدينة القديس مينا :*​
​
*قام   الملك زينون ( 474 - 491 م ) المحب للمسيح              بزيارة هذه   الكنائس وتبارك من جسد الشهيد ، وبنى لنفسه قصرا عظيما              بجوار   الكنيسة .*​
*             أخبر البابا تيموثاوس الثانى البطريرك السادس والعشرون ، الملك   زينون              عن البربر الذين يغيرون على مريوط ويسببون متاعب   للكنيسة ، عندئذ أمر              الملك كل العظماء فى المملكة أن يبنى كل   منهم قصرا هناك ، وكتب لأراخنة              الأسكندرية والذين فى مصر أنه   ينبغى على كل واحد منهم ان يبنى لنفسه              مكانا هنا ، الى أن   جعلوها مدينة وسميت               Martyroupolis   أى مدينة الشهيد  ، ووفد   اليها              جموع كثيرة وأقاموا هناك .*​
*             اعد الملك زينون حامية من 1200 جندى لحراستها من البربر .*​
​
*خدمات الطريق للزائرين :*​
​
*كانت بحيرة مريوط طريقا ملاحيا للسفن وتتصل              بالفرع الكانوبى للنيل بواسطة قناة تسمى قناة نواقراطس ,*​
*             وكان الزوار القاصدون كنيسة الشهيد مينا سواء القادمين من   الإسكندرية              أو من بلاد الدلتا ، يصلون بالمراكب الى الشاطئ   الغربى لبحيرة مريوط ،              ثم يتوجهون برا الى الكنيسة .*​
​
*فى   عهد الملك أناسطاسيوس ( 491 - 518 م ) أدرك              الحاكم   فيلوكسينيتى الصعوبات التى تواجه الجموع الكثيرة فى الطريق الذى                يخترق المنطقة الصحراوية ما بين البحيرة والكنيسة ، فأنشا بجانب                البحيرة منازلا لأضافة الزوار واستراحات لاستقبال الجموع ، وفى  وسطها               سوق لشراء احتياجاتهم ومخازن متسعة لإيداع أمتعتهم  فيها ،  وأطلق اسمه              على هذه المنطقة *​
*             وعلى طول الطريق من البحيرة للكنيسة أقام استراحات للمسافرين ،   مزودة              بجرار بها ماء للشرب ، وهكذا كبرت المدينة وعظمت جدا .*​
​
*بازدياد   عدد المرضى الوافدين للاستشفاء أقيمت              فيها الحمامات الضخمة ،   وكانت تصل إليها المياه عن طريق قناة طويلة              تغذى مجموعة   كبيرة من الأحواض والحمامات ، كما أعدت أفران كبيرة تحت              الأرض   لتدفئة هذه الحمامات ، ونسق المكان بحيث يكفل راحة الزائرين                الآتيين من اقاصى الأرض يتلمسون البركة .*​
​
*شيدت   كنيسة خاصة أيضا بجوارها من الجهة الشمالية              وامتلأت المدينة   بالمرافق الحية والأسواق والمصانع المتنوعة للزجاج              والأواني   الخزفية .*​
*             وهكذا تحولت إلى مدينة عظيمة تملاها القصور الرخامية والحمامات الشافية              ..*​
​
*شهرة القديس والمدينة :*​
​
*كان  المرضى يأتون من كل مكان فى العالم ليستشفوا              بشفاعة القديس   مارمينا   ، وكان يصنع بالمنطقة قوارير صغيرة من الفخار              تملا من  زيت  القنديل المعلق فوق جسد الشهيد او من ماء نبع موجود بالقرب                من قبر الشهيد ، بأخذها الزائرون لبلادهم للبركة والشفاء .*​
​
*مما   يدل على أتساع شهرة القديس ان هذه الاوانى              وجدت فى بلاد   عديدة مثل كولونيا وهيدلبرج بالمانيا ، ومرسيليا بفرنسا ،                ودلماتيا بيغوسلافيا ، ويلانو بايطاليا ، ووجدت ايضا فى انجلترا ، وفى                مدينة دنجلة بالسودان وكذلك فى ميدنة الخرطوم .*​
​
*كانت  هذه القوارير تحمل على جانبها صورة الشهيد               مارمينا  وعند  قدميه الحيوانات البحرية ،، وبعضها كان ينقش عليها صلبان              أم  اسم الرب يسوع .*​
*             ويوجد بالمتحف القبطي بالقاهرة واليوناني بالإسكندرية مجموعة كبيرة من              هذه القوارير .*​
​
*             تعد الفترة ما بين القرنين الخامس والسابع الميلادى بمثابة العصر              الذهبي لحجاج كنيسة ومدينة القديس مينا .*​
*             لقد كانت المدينة هي المكان الثاني للحج بعد القدس .*​
​
​
​
*









*​
​
*










*​
​
​
* بعض القوارير الخاصة بتلك المنطقة*​
​
*تطورات   منطقة   القبر حتى القرن العاشر              :*​
​
*انخفاض عدد الزائرين :*​
​
*ظلت المنطقة تتمتع بحياة هادئة عدة قرون ولم              يحدث تغيير جذري إلا عند قيام الفرس بغزو البلاد ( 619 م )*​
*             ثم نتيجة للفتح العربي بالدرجة الأولى ( 639 - 641 م ) ..*​
*             فالزوار الوافدين من المنطقة البيزنطية والمنطقة الرومانية   السابقة              باتوا من رعايا البلاد الأجنبية المعادية ، لذا توقف   حضورهم أو أصبحوا              يأتون بأعداد قليلة ، وترت على ذلك حرمان   الكنيسة من مصدر هام للدخل .*​
*             وهناك احتمال أن عدد سكان المدينة قد تأثر بما حدث في القرن  السادس إذ              قاست كل   منطقة   مريوط من وباء الطاعون ، ومن زلزال  لابد أنه دمر العديد              من المباني وأصاب البشر .*​
​
*ويذكر واليس بادج :*​
*             " انه قرب نهاية حكم الامبراطور هرقل بدا ازدهار المدينة يقل   ،، ونقص              عدد الحجاج الذين كانوا يأتون للتبرك من مزار القديس   مينا .*​
*             وخلال سنى الاضطرابات التى حدثت قبيل الفتح العربى وبعده نهبت الكنيسة              وسلبت المدينة ثم خربت .*​
*             ولكن عندما بدا الاقباط يستعيدون نفوذهم وقوتهم ، *​
*             بنيت كنيسة أخرى مكان القديمة وأعيد الاحتفال بعيد  القديس               "*​
​
*والعلامة وارد بيركنز               Ward Perkins   بعد أن يصف ازدهار              المنطقة يقول :*​
*             " وما كان القرن الخامس يصل منتهاه حتى انتهت معه فترة النمو   والازدهار              إذ خلال القرنين التاليين لا نجد إلا إشارات قليلة   عن المنطقة .*​
*             وبسبب ضعف الحكم البيزنطي والفتح العربي لمصر عام 640 م ،*​
*             فرغم أن   منطقة    القديس مينا لم يصبها بطش أو عنف ، لكن حالة  الاضطراب               والخوف وزعزعة الأمان والاستقرار أثرت تأثيرا شديدا  على مواسم الزيارة               ، فقل عدد الزائرين وقل الدخل تبعا لذلك ..*​
*             وأن ما حل بالكنيسة ( القبطية عامة ) من فقر كان نتيجة لانقطاع                الزائرين عن زيارة الشهيد القديس مينا ، الى جانب الحروب   المتتالية "*​
​
*هذا وقد ورد بكتاب تاريخ البطاركة صراحة في سيرة              البابا يعقوب البطريرك الخمسون ( 819 - 730 م ) *​
*             اى بعد الفتح العربي لمصر بحوالى قرنين من الزمان ، أنه عندما   شدد عليه              أحد الامراء فى طلب الخراج ، لم يكن معه ما يدفع  كما  ذكرنا من عدم              البيعة لانقطاع الناس عن الحضور لبيعة  القديس  الشهيد مار مينا لكثرة              الحروب "*​
​
*وكان   ذلك بسبب القلاقل التي تعرضت لها البلاد              بوجه عام ، ومنطقة   الإسكندرية ومريوط بوجه خاص ، فذكر كتاب تاريخ              البطاركة أنه   فى عهد البابا مرقس الثالث البطريرك التاسع والأربعون (              799 -   819 م ) كان هناك قبيلتين أخذوا غربي مصر وأعمال الإسكندرية                ومريوط وملكوا البحيرة جميعها ، وكانت هاتان القبيلتان فى أكثر الأوقات                متحاربتين ، ونهب بعضهم بعضا ، وكان على البلاد منهما بلاء  عظيم .*​
​
*زيارة البابا بنيامين :*​
​
*غادر   البابا بنيامين البطريرك الثامن والثلاثين              ( 622 - 661 م )   الإسكندرية بناء على إعلان سماوي هربا من وجه قيرش -              المقوقس  -  الخلقيدونى الذى عينه الإمبراطور هرقل بطريركا وواليا على                مصر .*​
*             وعندما خرج من الإسكندرية توجه إلى مريوط ثم الى الصعيد ويذكر العلامة              د. الفريد .ج. بتلر :*​
*             " ولا شك أن البطريرك دخل يصلى فى الكنيسة العظمى بها ( أي   بكنيسة              القديس مينا ) واستراح قليلا ثم مضى في سبيله إلى جبل   اسمه برنوج "*​
​
*اختيار البطريرك من هذه الكنيسة :*​
​
*كان   البابا مينا البطريرك السابع والاربعين فد              عين القس يوحنا   وهو راهب من رهبان برية شيهيت مسئولا عن كنيسة القديس              مينا   بمريوط ، لوما تنيح هذا البابا اجتمع الاباء الاساقفة ليختاروا                خليفة له فكتبوا أسماء عدة أشخاص ليختاروا أحدهم بالقرعة ، فذكر أحد                كهنة الأسكندرية الأتقياء هذا القس ، فكتبوا اسمه وأجروا القرعة   ثلاث              مرات ، فكان يخرج اسمه فى كل مرة ، فاختاروه لهذا  المنصب  ، وهو البابا              يوحنا البطريرك الثامن والاربعون ( 775 -  799 م  ) .*​
​
*والجدير   بالإشارة أن الدارسين يرجحون أن يكون               هذا الأب هو الذي كتب   سيرة الشهيد العظيم مينا والتي عثر على نسخة لها              ضمن   المخطوطات المعروفة باسم الحامولي ، وهذا المخطوط هو المرجع القبطي                الأساسي لسير هذا الشهيد ولتاريخ   منطقة   القبر .*​
​
*سيامة أسقفين فى هذه الكنيسة :*​
​
*يذكر كتاب  تاريخ البطاركة عن البابا مرقس              الثالث البطريرك التاسع والأربعين ( 799 - 819 ) أنه :*​
*             " لم يكن يتخلى هذا الأب القديس عن الأهتمام بالبيع المقدسة                بالاسكندرية والبطريركية وبيعة الشهيد أبى مينا بمريوط .*​
*             ومن أدلة اهتمامه بكنيسة القديس مينا بمريوط أنه قام برسامة   اسقفين فى              هذه الكنيسة وفى عيد الشهيد أى فى اليوم الخامس عشر   من هاتور .*​
​
*ففى ايام هذا الأب كان ما يزال يوجد بعض من              ينتمون الى طائفة الهراطقة التى تسمى بارسنوفة أو " من ليس لهم رأس "*​
*             وكان يصلى من أجل خلاص نفوسهم ، فقبل الرب صلاته وحول قلبى   رئيسي تلك ا              لطائفة ، وهما مقدمها واسمه ابراهيم وأوبه جرجه   أسقفها ، فتوجها الى              الأب البطريرك الأنبا مرقس وأعلنا له   ندمهما وطلبا منه أن يعتبرهما من              رعيته وأولاده ، ففرح بهما ،   ولكى يجربهما عرفهما أنهما لن يكونا فى              رتبتهما التى كانا   عليها فى طائفتهما لأن سيامتهما ليست من الروح القدس              ،*​
*             فأجاباه بأنهما لا يريدان ألا ان يسأل الرب أن يغفر لهما ما كانا ليه              من الضلال .*​
*             وكتبا أمامه أقرارا بأنهما لا يطلبان منه رتبة الأسقف ولا كهنوت ، فسر              بهما البطريرك وبارك عليهما ، *​
*             وإذ تحقق من صدقهما قام بسيامتهما أسقفين ، وتمت السيامة في كنيسة              الشهيد مينا بمريوط وفى يوم عيده .*​
*             وهذا التصرف من الأب البطريرك يعنى أنه يعتبر كنيسة الشهيد   بمريوط              بمثابة الكنيسة البطريركية التي يسام فيها الاساقفة .*​
​
*نزع الرخام عن الكنيسة :*​
​
*فى   عام 833 م قرر الخليفة المعتصم أن يبنى              عاصمته الجديدة ،   فأرسل مندوبين إلى البلاد البعيدة ليجمعوا الأعمدة              الرخامية   ومواد البناء الثمينة . *​
*             أرسل إلى مصر شخصا اسمه العازر ، وكان هذا نسطوريا ، فنزع   الأعمدة              الرخامية من كنائس كثيرة بالإسكندرية فتهدمت .*​
*             ونزع الرخام الملون من كنيسة الشهيد مار مينا بمريوط .*​
*             لما سمع البابا يوساب الأول البطريرك الثاني والخمسين حزن حزنا   عظيما ،              وأهتم بسرعة إصلاحها إذ احضر من مصر والإسكندرية   ألواح منقوشة ووضعها              مكان التي نزعت .*​
​
*الاستيلاء على أملاك الكنيسة وتوقف              الزيارة :*​
​
*في    عهد البابا شنودة الأول البطريرك              الخامس والخمسين ( 859 -   880 م ) ، قامت مجموعة من الأعراب وفرضوا              سلطانهم على كثير  من  البلاد ، واستولوا على ممتلكات كنيسة الشهيد مار              مينا  بمريوط  .*​
*             حاصر هؤلاء القوم مدينة الإسكندرية لزمن طويل ، حتى عم الضيق   والكساد ،              حتى أن بيعة الشهيد مار مينا بمريوط ، والتى كانت   مسرة جميع شعب مصر              الأرثوذكسيين ، قد أمست برية . *​
*             مع أن مزار القديس مار مينا لم يصب بسوء ، إلا أن الزوار انقطعوا عن              الحضور بسبب هذه الأحداث .*​
​
*الكنيسة في القرن الثاني عشر :*​
​
*آخر   إشارة تاريخية عن وجود جسد القديس بهذه              المنطقة هو ما ذكر  فى  الكتاب المنسوب لأبو صالح الأرمنى ( 1177 - 1204              م ) إذ  يقول  في حديثه عن   منطقة   مريوط :*​
*             " بيعة الشهيد ابو مينا ذو الثلاث أكاليل وجسده مدفونا بها ..   ولها              آيات وعجائب كثيرة وتظهر كل حين ، وكان لها أوقاف ،   وزينتتها أحسن زينة              ، وفيها من العمد والرخام الملون قائم   ونائم ما لم يشاهد مثله "*​
​
*بعدها   تعرضت المنطقة للهدم والتدمير ولغارات              البدو ، فهجرت تماما ،   وبتهدم الكنيسة التي فوق القبر اختفى جسد القديس              تحت  الأنقاض  ، وهذا يعنى أنه حتى أوائل القرن الثالث عشر لم تكن               الكنيسة  قد تهدمت ولا اختفى الجسد ..*​
​
​
*



*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

متحف بنى سويف


 [FONT=&quot]يضم الطابق العلوى فنون قبطية وكلمة قبطى تعنى مصرى وهى مشتقه من الأسم المصرى القديم أجبت بمعنى أرض الفيضان[FONT=&quot].​[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]  ولم يعرف الفن القبطى التماثيل الكبيرة أو  الضخمة بل كانت الأعمال الفنية   القبطية محصورة فى بناء الكنائس والأديرة  والقلايات وكان للنسيج القبطى   شهرة كبيرة فى مصر حتى أن كسوة الكعبة كانت  تصنع فى مصر وترسل إلى مكة[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]  أعتبر القرن 4 ، 5 الميلادى من أغنى فترات الفن  القبطى من نحت وعمارة ،   وحفر على الخشب ، وتصوير على الجدران والحوائط ،  والأعمدة والرسم بالألوان   المائية على اللوحات الخشبية التى عرفت بالأيقونات [FONT=&quot]ويوجد بالمتحف مجموعة من هذه الأيقونات[FONT=&quot] منها:[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 

أيقونة من الخشب على رسم القديس باسيليوس ترجع إلى القرن 18 م
وأيقونة تمثل السيدة العذراء وهى تحمل السيد المسيح الطفل ، وآخرى تحمله مصلوباً
*ويوجد بالمتحف أيضاً منسوجات قبطية منها:*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 

[FONT=&quot]طاقية من الصوف الأحمر خاصة بأحد الراهبات عليها زخارف يدويه من دير البنات ـ الفيوم

.
[FONT=&quot]وجلباب من نسيج الصوف الأصفر عليه أشرطه رئيسية منسوجة بخيوط سوداء

.
[FONT=&quot]بالإضافة إلى أدوات عبارة عن مرواد من العاج   والعظم  ، وخلاخيل من البرونز ، أمشاط من الخشب ذات زخارف آدمية وهندسية   مفرغة . وأدوات نفخ موسيقية من الغاب ، ومغازل من الخشب وكلها من المضل ـ بنى سويف[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



















​[/FONT]


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

كنيسه *حقل الرعاة

*يقع إلى  الشرق من مدينة بيت ساحور احدى مدن بيت لحم حيث ظهر فيه ملاك الرب إلى  الملائكة وأخبروهم بالنبأ السعيد وهو مولد يسوع وحينها هللت ملائكة السماء "  المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وللناس المسرة".
 عندما أتت القديسة هيلانة إلى بيت لحم قامت ببناء كنيسة المهد وكنيسة أخرى على مغارة  الرعاة  والتي هدمت وأعيد بناؤها ثلاث مرات.
 تم العثور في منطقة حقل  الرعاة  على مطحنة من أيام هيرودس ومغارة استعملها بعض  الرعاة  مسكنا لهم وهي اليوم كنيسة
 الكنيسة  تعود إلى القرن الخامس بني فوق كهف، وفي القرن السادس بنيت في المكان كنيسة  ضخمة بقيت حتى القرن العاشر الميلادي، ومجدداً تم إعادة
 إحياء المكان والكنيسة في القرن الرابع عشر والتي ما زالت تخدم السكان المحليين من الأرثوذكس إلى يومنا هذا.
 ثلاثة من هؤلاء  الرعاة  الذين بشرهم الملاك بولادة المسيح تم دفنهم في الجانب الغربي للصلاة، وما زالت قبورهم ظاهرة

 






















​


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*قلعة القديس سمعان العمودى


*


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ممتاز رائع جدا  معلومات قيمة فعلا ربنا يباركك   واذا امكن  استفسار  بالنسبة لصور الكنائس بالعراق  ممكن اعرف  اخر صورة وين هذه الكنيسةبالعراق اذا امكن؟*


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

* صور دير ابو سيفين في سيدي كرير









**





















*


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> *ممتاز رائع جدا  معلومات قيمة فعلا ربنا يباركك   واذا امكن  استفسار  بالنسبة لصور الكنائس بالعراق  ممكن اعرف  اخر صورة وين هذه الكنيسةبالعراق اذا امكن؟*


شكرا لمرورك الغالى
صدقينى ما بعرف​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*موضووع رااااائع ​*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2011)

الملكة هيلانة قال:


> *موضووع رااااائع ​*


شكرا لمرورك الغالى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ICE IDG (11 ديسمبر 2011)

رائع بجد
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*موضووع  اكثر من رااااائع

الرب يباركك*​


----------



## MAJI (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على الصور والمعلومات 
               الثمينة لما بقى من اثار المسيحية
في هذه الدول التي كانت تذخر بالاديرة والكنائس
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------

